# Question for those of you with 8GB?



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Im looking to buy a Nexus 7 would really want a 16GB but with time restrictions i might need to go 8GB so i can have it. My question is how is the 8GB holding up? (i dont store much on my device music wise since i have my GNex) How much memory is actually set aside for the user what is the number you started off with?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

One review I saw said 2-3 GB are used right off the start. Not exactly sure how much but if you put an HD movie and some high quality games your going to chew that up real quick.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Unless you're going to go heavy into offline media the 8 GB is fine. Just only keep movies downloaded temporarily when you need it offline and you'll probably be fine. I have one of each (for different uses) and am glad I got a 8 GB for the one that's going to be used just for apps/games. Really doubt I'll need more space for that one. I have 5.3 GB free with a few games loaded after deleting the local copy of the Transformers movie.

The 16 GB one is for syncing up all types of media offline.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I got the 16g and just with apps that came with it. Basically I had 13-14 g space left. So I assume 8g after everything would have 5-6 gig or space.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hedsick (Jun 28, 2011)

On my 8GB, i have right at 5.9gb available at stock.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you, I think I'm going to keep looking for a 16gb just to be safe. I keep a lot of stuff on the "cloud" just so I can get at it everywhere so of I can't find a 16gb think I with be fine with 8gb.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## maninblack (May 22, 2012)

Found a 16gb at Sam's Club yesterday. I got two.


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

1. Buy a USB On-The-Go cable.
2. Download and install Stickmount.
3. ???.
4. Profit.

No but seriously, USB OTG through root seems to be working fine with the N7. I'm planning it on using it with a custom dash mount in the car and want to see if I can stream music from an external source.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

there's really no way for us to answer this question for you, it's all about how you will use the tablet. I am only storing apps on mine, no movies or music long term, and I don't play a ton of games so I have no problems deleting one big game to install another. all of my media is already in the cloud, and streams without a hitch to my N7.

so for me, the 8GB version is just fine, and will be well into the foreseeable future. if it becomes a problem, as was already said, you can use Stickmount and flash drives to artificially increase your storage.

if you want or need to store a huge amount of media locally, you're going to want the 16GB.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

FranzVz said:


> 1. Buy a USB On-The-Go cable.
> 2. Download and install Stickmount.
> 3. ???.
> 4. Profit.
> ...


Have you confirmed it's mounting external storage? There was a quote from someone at Google that stated it would not be enabled. Obviously it would be possible to add, but I figured it would require a kernel fix.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Have you confirmed it's mounting external storage? There was a quote from someone at Google that stated it would not be enabled. Obviously it would be possible to add, but I figured it would require a kernel fix.


This wasn't difficult to find...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30129-kernel-nexus-7-cifsntfsusb-otg/


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

maninblack said:


> Found a 16gb at Sam's Club yesterday. I got two.


Dont you have to be a member?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

UnfedBear67 said:


> Dont you have to be a member?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


You can apply for a one day pass.. but there is an up charge or 10% which comes up to 300 for the tablet. Might as well dish 10 bucks to get the membership lol which I did

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> You can apply for a one day pass.. but there is an up charge or 10% which comes up to 300 for the tablet. Might as well dish 10 bucks to get the membership lol which I did
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Their out of stock at my local, and the website said i can only get from local store, Gamestop said they are getting another shipment in the beginning of August so i put $50 on it.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## FranzVz (Jul 19, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Have you confirmed it's mounting external storage? There was a quote from someone at Google that stated it would not be enabled. Obviously it would be possible to add, but I figured it would require a kernel fix.


Not natively, but yes if your rooted.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28109758&postcount=11

As soon as I get an otg cable ordered, I will try this.

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kpa2727 (Aug 24, 2011)

my 8 gig kinda blows , they took 2 gigs internal so as was said its barely 6 gigs, I couldnt even fit the entire transformers movie plus a 1 gig personal file. It blew my mind the memory started spouting errors saying warning memory almost full. While still downloading transformers.


----------

